# Dystopia: a post apocalyptic graphic novel



## Scruffy Fluftail (Jun 6, 2019)

I am working on a graphic novel by the name of Dystopia.

The main characters are Kyle (red fox) and Grifin (coconut crab) who form an unlikely bond even though the bicker a _lot. _Kyle is a resourceful strong street smart 15 year old and a little bit of an underdog, or should I say underfox.  
Grifin is a super tough but not so strong fellow, who is a master metalworker. Funny, and quirky he is the true accomplice to Kyle


----------



## Alison Savros (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm working on a comic of my own called Vindicator which has one thing in this comic, the fact that it's an apocalyptic story. I'd link to it, but links aren't working on the forums for some reason. Pretty neat idea, I'll say.
What genre would it fall under? My story is Science-Fantasy, a hybrid genre.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 15, 2019)

The name "Dystopia" is a bit cliche. What kind is it?


----------

